# موضوع فضولى جدا ( هتجيب لماما هدية ايه ؟ )



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2011)

*






أحم أحم 
انا فضوووولية جدا أينعم :08:
بس اكيد فى كتير زيى بقى ld:
هههههههه

الأول أحب أقول لكل أم ..
كل سنة وأنتى بخير وربنا يخليكى لينا :t4:
ودايما منورة حياتنا :t4:
وطبعا مهما قولنا مش هيكفيكى اى كلام 






كل عضو بقى يقر ويعترف هيجيب ايه لمامته 
واللى هيدخل ومش يعرفنا جاب ايه 
هو حر بقى ويخاف على نفسه :budo:
هههههه*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مارس 2011)

*مش هجيبلها حاجه :190vu:*

*لان ماما في سوريا بس هكلمها وهطلب من اخوي ياخدلها ورد باسمي


موضوع حلو اووووي زي اللي كاتبا بس قوليلنا انتي بقى هتهدي مامتك ايه *
​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 مارس 2011)

*بصى يا مرمر هو انا فضولى بس عشان مش عاوز ارضى فضولك فمشهقولك هجبلها ايه 
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2011)

*ياختي ماتقولي انتي الاول:new2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بصى يا مرمر هو انا فضولى بس عشان مش عاوز ارضى فضولك فمشهقولك هجبلها ايه
> *


*الله عليك يا ابو نسمة:mus13:*
*بتحطي نفسك يا مرمر في مواقف بايخة:smil15:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2011)

*ااااااااايه ده :w00t::w00t:
كلكوا عليا ولا ايه :budo:
هههههه
لا متهزروش وقولوا يلا وانا كمان هقوووووول 
انا كنت متكلمة على عسكريين من القوات المسلحة 
بس لسه الطلب موصلش








لأى حد يرد فالموضوع وميقولش جاب ايه :gy0000:
محدش يفهم غلط بقى احسن ماما تيجى هنا
هههههههه*​


----------



## bob (19 مارس 2011)

*ممكن احط 20 جنية في ظرف و هيا تشتري اللي هيا عايزاه
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مارس 2011)

*هاتهالي يا مرمر وانا اهديها الدنيا كلها
اقولها ربنا يحميكي ويشفيكي 
ميرسي ع الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *مش هجيبلها حاجه :190vu:*
> 
> *لان ماما في سوريا بس هكلمها وهطلب من اخوي ياخدلها ورد باسمي
> 
> ...



*ياباشا رومانسى من يومك عليا الطلاج بالتلاتة :Love_Letter_Open:
طيب أولادك بقى جابوا لك ايه :08:
ههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ااااااااايه ده :w00t::w00t:
> كلكوا عليا ولا ايه :budo:
> هههههه
> لا متهزروش وقولوا يلا وانا كمان هقوووووول
> ...


*ماتقولي يا بت هتجيبلها ايه:spor22:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2011)

*بصراحة لسه مقررتش هجيب ايه لمامتى ...!
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بصى يا مرمر هو انا فضولى بس عشان مش عاوز ارضى فضولك فمشهقولك هجبلها ايه
> *



*هههههههه
يامينا انا عارفة انت هتجيب ايه :smil12:
يابنى انت اخرك تجيب لها كارت شحن ولا تشحن لها عالهوا 
وعارفة ب 10 ج :beee:
كمااااااان 
الله يكون فى عونها الست دى بصراحة :t33:*​


----------



## just member (19 مارس 2011)

بما ان انا ومام لحالنا هون فا افضل هدية بقدر اقدمهالها هي ورود جميلة تعبر عن مدي حبي الها وغداء في باخرة فخمة انا حجزتلها اليوم اسمها (فرايدايز) وهي متواجدة علي النيل ونقضي باقي الامسية فيها ع راحتنا
لانو بالحقيقة يا مرمر احترت جدا شو اقدم الها من هدايا وهي مهما بلغت قيمتها فتكون بالشيئ القليل جدا عليها
منشان هيك فكرت اهديها حبي واعبرلها عن هيك بورود  جميلة تتلمسة فيها وتتذوق رائحتة من خلالها
يااااربي عليكي يا مرمر خليتيني افكر باليوم واتمني انة يجي في سرعة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ياختي ماتقولي انتي الاول:new2:*​



*لالالالا انتى الاول يابت ld:
يعنى اعمل الموضوع واجاوب الاول كمان 
لا ياختى كتير عليا :spor24:
هههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لالالالا انتى الاول يابت ld:
> يعنى اعمل الموضوع واجاوب الاول كمان
> لا ياختى كتير عليا :spor24:
> هههههه*​


*هههههههههههههه*
*عيب عليكي يا بت انتي الاول *
*المخطوبين فرست:gy0000:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *ممكن احط 20 جنية في ظرف و هيا تشتري اللي هيا عايزاه
> هههههههههههههههههه*




*:new6::new6:
لالا يابوب فعلا كرررررررررريم 
20 ج بحالها 30:
بس انت نسيت ان الظرف ب 5 قروش 
يعنى هتغرم 20 ج وخمسه قروش
كتير عليك ياراجل :a63:
هههههه
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هاتهالي يا مرمر وانا اهديها الدنيا كلها
> اقولها ربنا يحميكي ويشفيكي
> ميرسي ع الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك*



*ياباشا ربنا يخليهاااااااالك :t4::t4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> بما ان انا ومام لحالنا هون فا افضل هدية بقدر اقدمهالها هي ورود جميلة تعبر عن مدي حبي الها وغداء في باخرة فخمة انا حجزتلها اليوم اسمها (فرايدايز) وهي متواجدة علي النيل ونقضي باقي الامسية فيها ع راحتنا
> لانو بالحقيقة يا مرمر احترت جدا شو اقدم الها من هدايا وهي مهما بلغت قيمتها فتكون بالشيئ القليل جدا عليها
> منشان هيك فكرت اهديها حبي واعبرلها عن هيك بورود  جميلة تتلمسة فيها وتتذوق رائحتة من خلالها
> يااااربي عليكي يا مرمر خليتيني افكر باليوم واتمني انة يجي في سرعة


*واااااااااااااااااو*
*ربنا يخلهالك يا جوجو*
*وسلملي علي مامتي بقا:t23:*
*happy mother's day*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *بصراحة لسه مقررتش هجيب ايه لمامتى ...!
> *​



*هنستناااااااك لما تقرر يا ابو تربو :t9:*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ياباشا رومانسى من يومك عليا الطلاج بالتلاتة :Love_Letter_Open:
> طيب أولادك بقى جابوا لك ايه :08:
> ههههههه*​




*طب بصي على اعتبار اني حماتك رقم 2 هتجبيلي ايه بقى
 داخله على طمع انا**هههههههههههه *

*انا يا ستي اولادي مش هيجيبولي حاجه :190vu:*

*لان هنا عيد الام بيكون في شهر خمسه مش دلوقت شوفتي الخيبه**:190vu:*
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> بما ان انا ومام لحالنا هون فا افضل هدية بقدر اقدمهالها هي ورود جميلة تعبر عن مدي حبي الها وغداء في باخرة فخمة انا حجزتلها اليوم اسمها (فرايدايز) وهي متواجدة علي النيل ونقضي باقي الامسية فيها ع راحتنا
> لانو بالحقيقة يا مرمر احترت جدا شو اقدم الها من هدايا وهي مهما بلغت قيمتها فتكون بالشيئ القليل جدا عليها
> منشان هيك فكرت اهديها حبي واعبرلها عن هيك بورود  جميلة تتلمسة فيها وتتذوق رائحتة من خلالها
> يااااربي عليكي يا مرمر خليتيني افكر باليوم واتمني انة يجي في سرعة



*واااااااااااد ياجوجو 
فين انا من الباخرة الفاخمة دى  :boxing:
بقولك ايه انا دايما كنت بقولك انت زى ابنى ياجو ولا نسيت
:t19:
ههههههههه 
ربنا يخليهالك ياجوجو 
ومنتظرة انااااااا دعوتى :fun_oops:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *عيب عليكي يا بت انتي الاول *
> *المخطوبين فرست:gy0000:*​



*ايوة انا معاكى المخطوبين فيرست :giveup:
بس اللى خاطبهم فالجيش مش تابعهم :ura1:
اهمدى بقى :act23:
ههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *طب بصي على اعتبار اني حماتك رقم 2 هتجبيلي ايه بقى
> داخله على طمع انا**هههههههههههه *
> 
> *انا يا ستي اولادي مش هيجيبولي حاجه :190vu:*
> ...



*خييبة ايه بس يا ستي
مش فاضل كتييييييييييير
شهرين كده او اقل وهيجيبولك
ربنا يخلهوملك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *طب بصي على اعتبار اني حماتك رقم 2 هتجبيلي ايه بقى
> داخله على طمع انا**هههههههههههه *
> 
> *انا يا ستي اولادي مش هيجيبولي حاجه :190vu:*
> ...



*بتسيحلى عالعام يا حماتى أحم قصدى يا أم جورج :nunu0000:
ده انتى اتعلمتى منى بسرعة اهوووووو :t25:
هههههههه
طيب ياستى فكرينى فى شهر 5 اعملك موضوع استجاوب كده ld:
ياحماتى رقم 2 انت تؤمرى طبعاااااااا
بس انا هعتبر نفسى هديتك :08::08:
طبعا مفيش بعد كده هدايا:big4:
هههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ايوة انا معاكى المخطوبين فيرست :giveup:
> بس اللى خاطبهم فالجيش مش تابعهم :ura1:
> اهمدى بقى :act23:
> ههههههه*​


*هههههههههههههه*
*ارتاح منك يا شيخة:t30:*
*ايوة بس ماتخرجيش برة الموضوع*
*هتجيبي ايه لماما*
*والله شكل مينا نقل بخل الصعايدة30:*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *خييبة ايه بس يا ستي
> مش فاضل كتييييييييييير
> شهرين كده او اقل وهيجيبولك
> ربنا يخلهوملك*




*المشكله مش بالشهرين بس عشان احنا متعودين على عيد الام يكون في اذار فمبيبقاش ليه طعم بعد كده *

*وربنا يخليكي ويحفظك يا قمرايه *

*وميرسي كتير لدعواتك الغاليه *
​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *بتسيحلى عالعام يا حماتى أحم قصدى يا أم جورج :nunu0000:
> ده انتى اتعلمتى منى بسرعة اهوووووو :t25:
> هههههههه
> طيب ياستى فكرينى فى شهر 5 اعملك موضوع استجاوب كده ld:
> ...


*يا بنتي يا حبيبتي لو انا مسيحتش هتلاقي مين غيري يسيحلك مش انا حماتك حبيبتك هههههههههههههه*

*وطبعا لازم اتعلم والا هضيع انا بينك وبين جورج هههههههههههههههه*

*وهو انتي فعلا احلى هديه ليا بس من غير الوش اللي يرعب ده ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 مارس 2011)

انا قررت انا واخواتى نعمل جمعية بينا ونجبلها موبايل 1100 مستعمل استعمال طبيب ​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

_*وردة جميله *_
_*وسلسله دهب صغننه كدا*_
_*وبوسه فى جبينها *_
_*وكل سنة وكل ام طيبة *_​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مارس 2011)

اممممممممم مش عارفه لسه بجد

بس غالبا هديها فلوس وهي تجيب احسن اجيب حاجه مش تعجبها هههههههههههه​


----------



## govany shenoda (20 مارس 2011)

انا نفسي اجبلها الدنيا كلها وهيبقي قليل بردو
بس هي بعييييييييييييييييد
او لما انزل مصر هجبلها​


----------



## خواطر (20 مارس 2011)

جبت لماما كوب مزخرف ومكتوب عليه اسمها

وعجبها كتييييييير

أكيد الوضع كده ممتاز 

موضوع جميل يا فضولية


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *ارتاح منك يا شيخة:t30:*
> *ايوة بس ماتخرجيش برة الموضوع*
> *هتجيبي ايه لماما*
> *والله شكل مينا نقل بخل الصعايدة30:*​


*
اهااااااا بقى بخل الصعايدة :shutup22:
يابنتى انتى بتكلمى اسكندرانية 
يعنى على الكرم دور :fun_lol:
ههههههه
وانا اقول البت بتزوغ ليييييه ومش عاوزة تقول جابت ايه :new6:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *يا بنتي يا حبيبتي لو انا مسيحتش هتلاقي مين غيري يسيحلك مش انا حماتك حبيبتك هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وطبعا لازم اتعلم والا هضيع انا بينك وبين جورج هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



*هههههههه
ياباشا انت تسيح براحتك 
ده انا اسيح لنفسى عشانك انت بس :66:
أظن بقى بعد الكلمتين الحلويين دول مفيش سياح تانى 30:
هههههههه
لا ماهى الهدية متنفعش غير بالوش المرعب ده 
شفتينى حلوة ازاى :big4:
هههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> انا قررت انا واخواتى نعمل جمعية بينا ونجبلها موبايل 1100 مستعمل استعمال طبيب ​



*:new6::new6:
ياحنيت قلبك ياد يافادى 
هو 1100 ده لسه منقرضش :new2:
كريم ياواد :t32:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*وردة جميله *_
> _*وسلسله دهب صغننه كدا*_
> _*وبوسه فى جبينها *_
> _*وكل سنة وكل ام طيبة *_​



*هى دى الهدايا بصحيح :99:
بس اوعى تكون بتشتغلنا ياد ياجون :11azy:
بس تصدق مكنتش اعرف عنك انك كريم كده :11azy:
:t30::t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممم مش عارفه لسه بجد
> 
> بس غالبا هديها فلوس وهي تجيب احسن اجيب حاجه مش تعجبها هههههههههههه​



*هتديهاااا كام يابت ياروزى :2:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> انا نفسي اجبلها الدنيا كلها وهيبقي قليل بردو
> بس هي بعييييييييييييييييد
> او لما انزل مصر هجبلها​



*ربنا يخليهالك ياجوفانى 
وتنزلى مصر قريب انشالله 
:new4:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2011)

خواطر قال:


> جبت لماما كوب مزخرف ومكتوب عليه اسمها
> 
> وعجبها كتييييييير
> 
> ...



*جميلة الهدية ياخواطر 
ربنا يخليهالك ياقمر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​



*جميل تصميمك ياكليمو 
تسلم ايدك *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مارس 2011)

*انا جبتلها خلاص يا مرمر





جبلتها الضغط والسكر

مش عارف اجبلها ايه تاني​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا جبتلها خلاص يا مرمر
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*فقرى من يومك ياكوكو :t32:
الله يكون فى عونهاااااا :11azy:*​


----------



## خواطر (20 مارس 2011)

لطيف جدا

طيب يا مرمر انت جبتيلها إييييييه ؟

اعترفي


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (20 مارس 2011)

*اولا احب اعايد كل ام في الدنيا وبقلها*

*كل سنة وانت طيبة يا ست الحبايب*

*وربنا يخلي كل الامهات يا رب*


*وانا عن نفسي جبت الهدية لماما وهي*

*سلة حطيط فيها ورد وبارفان يلي بتحبة وعلبة فيها عقد*

*وكاااااااااااااااارت...*


*وطبعا ده قليل على ماما*

*لانها تستااهل كل حاااجة حلوة ...*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2011)

خواطر قال:


> لطيف جدا
> 
> طيب يا مرمر انت جبتيلها إييييييه ؟
> 
> اعترفي



*تدفعى كام وأقولك :gy0000:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مارس 2011)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *اولا احب اعايد كل ام في الدنيا وبقلها*
> 
> *كل سنة وانت طيبة يا ست الحبايب*
> 
> ...



*جمييييييل يا كاترين 
ربنا يخليهالك ياقمر :love45:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> اهااااااا بقى بخل الصعايدة :shutup22:
> يابنتى انتى بتكلمى اسكندرانية
> يعنى على الكرم دور :fun_lol:
> ...


*لا يا خففففففففففففففففة انا واختي هنجيبلها ساعة فضةleasantr*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *:new6::new6:
> ياحنيت قلبك ياد يافادى
> هو 1100 ده لسه منقرضش :new2:
> كريم ياواد :t32:*​


ههههههههههههه
طول عمرى يا بنتى
لا بجد
جبتلها انا واخواتى موبايل جديد​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 مارس 2011)

:bomb:





Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هى دى الهدايا بصحيح :99:*
> 
> *بس اوعى تكون بتشتغلنا ياد ياجون :11azy:*
> *بس تصدق مكنتش اعرف عنك انك كريم كده :11azy:*
> ...


_:fun_oops::fun_oops: هتاخدى عنى فكرة وحشة كدا_
_وبعدين لو مشوفتش الهديه بتاعتيك هفجليك الموضوع وان بقوليك اهوه:bomb:_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *فقرى من يومك ياكوكو :t32:
> الله يكون فى عونهاااااا :11azy:*​





*وفي عون هااابي يختي
شايله هم كبير قوي ع قلبها
مستعجله تخلص منه :gy0000:​*


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2011)

*انا اختصرت المشوار بصراحة
مش بعرف اشترى هدايا
اديتها فلوس هههههه*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (22 مارس 2011)

*يا بت اية كمية الرخامة دى :smil8:من اول الموضوع مستنية اعرف انتى جبتى *
*اية وبتزليهم قرى واعترفى يا بت جبتى اية :nunu0000:*
*وانسى بقى انى اقولك انا جبت اية :dance:*
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 مارس 2011)

أنا جبتلها قامتي و سلامتي ...
مو حاجة.؟؟؟؟


----------

